# AKC registration



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

How long does it take for the AKC to register a dog? 

Teh breeder had told us that she sent the DNA paper work as well as the registration paper work in when we got Hunter. This was 13 weeks ago, is this common, or should I be calling?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont think it would take 13 weeks?

When I went and got Sinister he already had his paperwork I just had to fill it out and send it in and I believe I got it the next week along with his AKC tag.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

My breeder had the litter registered online so all I had to do was fill out a few fields, it was awesome. I think my pup was 13-15 weeks when I registered him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd contact the breeder to check up and see if all the other puppy owners received their information. You can also contact the AKC directly.

American Kennel Club - Answer Center


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Just got off the phone with AKC customer service.. they have nothing on my pup right now. They do have my breeders name with other dogs. So, who knows. I have left a message with the breeder.

Thanks All!!!But who knows, I may have been scammed.. well not really, he is a VERY GOOD PUP!! He may just have been miss represented..


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I bought a puppy about a month ago. The mother had been imported so foreign registration papers had to be transferred, then the AKC registration applied for, then the DNA testing, then the puppy registration. 
So the process could take a few months under the best circumstances.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

Took me about 5-10 min. to register mine online, since the breeder had registered the litter. Very simple in my case.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I dont think it would take 13 weeks?
> 
> When I went and got Sinister he already had his paperwork I just had to fill it out and send it in and I believe I got it the next week along with his AKC tag.


This was my exact experience as well.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Same here, the breeder had the paperwork ready and sent it home with me. Did you pay her for the registration fee? I just did mine online.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Did mine online also. I would call the breeder everyday untill I got the answer I was looking for.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I was sent the paperwork, and did it online, it only took a few minutes.


----------



## Zeus2004 (Jan 1, 2005)

Just Another Truck...please post an update here again about you registration problems.
I have a ****** shepherd born 9 months ago, and no AKC papers. All I get is excuses. Don't know how to proceed.

Sandra Pruden

spruden AT gmail dot com

** Kennel name removed by ADMIN**


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think it was a week or so after my pup arrived that i received
the forms to send to the AKC for registration. i don't remember
how long it took the AKC to send me the papers. i laminated
all of the papers concerning the sale of the pup.


----------



## ndirishfan1975 (Jun 29, 2013)

I got my pup around 10 weeks and the breeder had already registered the litter. She gave me the paperwork when I picked up Zoe and I completed the registration online at Akc.org. 13 weeks after you get your dog sounds like a really long time to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I would be a bit concerned about sending in DNA, since that either means the sire had bred more than 7 litters, the dam has whelped over 4 (I think that is the number) or there are questionable sires for the same litter and she had to send in DNA to find out who sired the pups.
Registration is easy and fast, expecially since it went online years ago. The breeder fills out the form, sends in credit card payment and the individual puppy papers are sent back to breeder, usually within two or three days, sometimes a little longer during peak times. Then you, the new owner can either mail in the registration papers or do it online also. Online again only takes a few minutes to fill out and about a week to get it. Snail mail takes longer, as usual.
Since you contacted AKC about your puppy and they had no information, your "breeder" hasn't even sent in paperwork , online or snail mail. They immediately have the sire and dam's information on computer and would have information about the paperwork.. It sounds like your "breeder" is not fulfilling his/ her obligations as per AKC rules. Hopefully they will contact you, if not, keep bugging them. You can also report them to AKC as having sold you AKC registered puppies and they are withholding paperwork. They will investigate the breeders.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

AKC's DNA testing lab takes about *2 months* to process. After that comes back, the puppies can be registered. AKC requires DNA on foreign born parents and dogs who are bred a lot.

A friend of mine took one year to get her litter registered because the owner of the sire kept putting off the AKC DNA submission. The puppies were finally registered, but there is a late fee for them having to wait so long. I helped her get the papers through, so I was sort of involved in the process.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I guess I should add, sometimes it takes a while just to get the papers from the other country. I don't know how long ago the parent dog was imported, or from which country. Some countries are now requiring DNA proof of parentage before papers are issued. It would be nice to see this in the USA. Too bad it doesn't fix past lies on papers.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

just another truck said:


> How long does it take for the AKC to register a dog?
> 
> Teh breeder had told us that she sent the DNA paper work as well as the registration paper work in when we got Hunter. This was 13 weeks ago, is this common, or should I be calling?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

My breeder handed me an AKC registration sheet with all the info for me to register Cruz myself. I think it's the best way. This way you wind up with a transaction number in case you run into a problem. 

I still have not recievec Cruz's AKC dogtag. I called them and they were extremely helpful and reponded within 24hrs to my email.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Zeus2004 said:


> Just Another Truck...please post an update here again about you registration problems.
> I have a ** kennel name removed by ADMIN** shepherd born 9 months ago, and no AKC papers. All I get is excuses. Don't know how to proceed.
> 
> Sandra Pruden
> ...


Contact AKC to see if the breeder is in good standing (should have been done before picking this breeder, but its a mute point now). It only takes a couple weeks to get pups reg papers. I even waited til my second litter was almost 4 months to reg. Did every thing on line. The email goes to the stud owner since I did not have the male. As soon as she accepted the response that her male was the stud, I had all reg papers in less than two weeks. I use the full litter reg to me now as well, so owners only have to transfer pup into their name. Also keeps anyone from changing registered name, but me. It is very quick and really doesnt cost that much, AKC has made it quite easy. Sounds like you were scammed, or some one is not being honest.


----------



## Zeus2004 (Jan 1, 2005)

I emailed the AKC and they have NO record of a litter from the dam.
I am getting together the paperwork and sending copies to the AKC, along with a letter explaining the problem. 
Filing a formal complaint. I am not calling her again, all I get is excuses AND lies. She told me when I called again a month ago that the litter is registered...LIE.
I think she is a very unhealthy person or thinks she is and that's always the excuse. If she is so frail, then quit the GSD breeding business.
I don't feel like I was scammed, my pup is a real beauty and very healthy.
I paid for an AKC dog, not unregistered, I will see what happens when the AKC sends her the complaint. 
Sandy

** Kennel name removed by ADMIN. Breeder bashing is not allowed on this board no matter the circumstances. **


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Zeus2004 said:


> I emailed the AKC and they have NO record of a litter from the dam.
> I am getting together the paperwork and sending copies to the AKC, along with a letter explaining the problem.
> Filing a formal complaint. I am not calling her again, all I get is excuses AND lies. She told me when I called again a month ago that the litter is registered...LIE.
> I think she is a very unhealthy person or thinks she is and that's always the excuse. If she is so frail, then quit the GSD breeding business.
> ...


Just wondering what paperwork you're getting together and sending copies of?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Breeder bashing is not allowed on this board. Please refrain from discussing the breeder during this thread or it will be removed and warnings issued. 

Thank you, ADMIN Lisa
*


----------



## Zeus2004 (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry about 'Breeder Bashing'...


All I need is the original Bill of sale (I have), which has all the information I need.
It is a Bill of Sale/Contract. The breeder signed it and states the parents are AKC reg. and the litter will be registered. It says if AKC Registration Application is not available at time of sale, it will be delivered to me asap by certified mail.
Well, I picked the Pup up in December, 2012. I think 7 months and countless excuses is enough. 
I don't want to cause trouble, but she needs to be reported. What about the other 4 pups in the litter? Wish I knew who bought them and see what they are doing about it.
I will keep everyone up to date. I am mailing it tomorrow.:wild:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the sire or dam was imported and the AKC paperwork was not completed on them, it just takes time. But the breeder should have discussed this with you if that was the case. 

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Register litter on line = litter papers to breeder in a week. That means the breeder has the individual papers on each puppy in their hands

We register the pups to the new owners (part and parcel) and an email is sent within an hour of registering to the new owner. Registration is sent within a week to new owner.

1. Were either one of the parents imported? If not, there is no upfront requirement for DNA, unless the sire has been bred more than 7 times.
2. Were the parents AKC registered prior?
3. If DNA was required and the parents were already registered, the turnaorund time is 3, at the MOST 4 weeks from AKC.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

You say that the dam's DNA is at AKC??? Actually, when I imported Basha bred, I sent in the paperwork all in the same envelope....AKC registration for dam, DNA application, litter application.....the package got sent to the DNA "desk" for processing, and 3 weeks later, it was still on that desk! The individual registration came through quickly, but the litter app was still on the DNA person's desk! Got it tracked down by talking to someone at AKC who physically went to the other person's desk and found it....

So stuff happens! It may be there.....

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

With imports, we do seperately due to issue that Lee noted above.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Like I said, the AKC DNA process takes time. I purchased the DNA profile for my dog earlier this year and it did take 8 weeks. The AKC even says a minimum of 6 weeks for DNA.


----------



## Zeus2004 (Jan 1, 2005)

*AKC papers*

Waiting for a response from AKC. I won't report the kennel to BBB and other countless complaint websites until I hear from AKC.

Someone wrote...'If the Sire or Dam were imported, it may take longer.' 
No, not imported. Simple case of Dam AKC, Sire has NEVER been registered.
Unethical, misrepresentation, lies to get more money for the pups.
Most people probably just let this go, but not me. I DESPISE liars.
--If not resolved, why post on BBB and other complaint sites?
So no one else has this problem with this breeder. (google with find the name when searched and prospective buyers will be forewarned). 
I searched google extensively and found nothing on the breeder. 
Sandy


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

If the sire has never been registered, then I doubt your pup will be registered by AKC. The breeder sounds pretty much a back yard type, all she/he wants is the money .
Since the sire is not registered, they will probably say that he may not be purebred yadda yadda, and according to AKC both sire and dam must be registered at time of breeding or in the registry process like imports, etc. 
I hope they will work with you, AKC seems to march to their own band.


----------



## Zeus2004 (Jan 1, 2005)

AKC has been very helpful. I got a letter from them less than 2 weeks after I faxed in the info. They are investigating and will let me know the out come. If not settled, I hope it screws up her registrations in the future. And I WILL be breeder bashing (not here). I have a lot of places to get the word out. I will also be reporting her to BBB and as many ripped off consumer sites I can. (that way Google will pick up the name, and anyone checking out the kennel online will see it.)


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, an update on my story. As i said long ago, I have a GREAT DOG, so no complaints, and I had moved on. My intention was to have him fixed because of the lack of paper work, and i waited this long because i was understanding that after 28 months it was best to have him clipped. I dont know that this was fact, but I also know it didnt hurt,

Breeder called me yesterday, she has ALL of the paper work and it is being sent to me registered mail this week.. hmm. Now what to do with the paper work.

I dont know if I had shared this before, but while in puppy traing, I was informed he could be a grand champion if we showed him..the things going through my head now.


----------

